
UK fisheries accuse EU of using ‘nuclear option’ in Brexit talks - partingshots
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2020/jun/02/uk-fisheries-accuse-eu-of-using-nuclear-option-in-brexit-talks
======
mytailorisrich
> " _claiming decades of injustices, such as French boats being allowed to
> catch 84% of the quota of cod in the Channel, for instance._ "

This is highly misleading.

France may have 84% of the quota for the (East) of the Channel, but they have
only 4% of the quota in the North Sea. Overall quotas are not designed to
exactly balance each area but to balance overall and they seem to vary partly
based on which area is most accessible to each country.

Let's face it, quotas are hotly negotiated so each country will only give on
one side if they can get on another side.

------
Qahlel
duh... what was UK expecting?

